# De 650B y cosas peores...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues bueno, despues de algunos años en 20's, 24's, 26's, 28's y 700C's y debido a que mi amada Nicolai (en palabras del buen Tacubaya) es "muy 2004", decidi comprarme una cleta que pudiera llevarme los proximos 4 o 5 años y que no me duela cuando todos los estandares que tiene pasen de moda.

Despues de extensiva investigacion (2hrs en internet) y considerando el mercado local, me decidi por una Giant Trance 27.5 2. Este modelo creo que tambien esta disponible en Mexico, segun la pagina de Giant.

Trance 27.5 2 (2014) - Bicis | Bicis Giant / Giant Bicycles | Mexico

Es una bici de nivel ahi-nomas, el cuadro esta muy bien, el sistema de suspension se siente bien, aunque ni el amortiguador, ni la tijera me gustaron mucho y les espera reemplazo o tuneo. El cuadro se siente muy ridigo del triangulo delantero, no tanto del triangulo trasero, pero tampoco tiene imprecisiones y nada que pasarse a las punteras de 142X12 no arregle.

Bueno... las 650B o 27.5... no son ni mejores, ni peores, si no todo lo contrario.

Pros:
- Ruedan mas rapido
- Tienen mejor traccion en todas las situaciones
- Ruedan un poco mejor en obstaculos pequeños a medios

Contras:
- Aceleran un poco mas lento
- Requieren mas "gimnasia" para pasar sobre obstaculos grandes
- Son un poco mas torpes en zonas muy reviradas.

Por el momento no estoy ni emocionado, ni decepcionado. Estoy comparando las sensaciones de una bici de nivel medio con una medida de rueda "extraña" para mi, con las de una high-end con la que llevo 4 años y no es justo.

Las suspensiones y ruedas de mi Nicolai son mejores. Punto. X-Fusion Vector Air HLR Vs. Fox Float CTD, RS Revelation Coil tuneada a morir Vs. Fox Float CTD Evo y ruedas Giant SXC-2 vs Hadleys enrayadas a DT Swiss EX500 con rayos Supercompetition. Se nota en la calidad de marcha.

Sin embargo, en miras a los proximos años, la Giant esta adaptada a los estandares que actualmente en el mercado, mientras que la Nicolai ya se va a ver limitada por el tubo de 1 1/8", eje trasero de 135mm y demas. Aunque... la Nicolai acepta ruedas de 650B y todavia la tengo, asi que todavia voy a rodarla por mas tiempo. Obvio, una Nicolai nueva no tendria ese problema y barreria el piso con la Giant

Mas reportes en unos meses que el bicho tenga mas kms.

Saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Buen "review", se nota la "conocencia" y la imparcialidad del probador, seguramente con las mejoras en rodado y suspensiones la harán mucho más agradable, aunque como dices una Nicolai nueva barrería con la Giant. 
Gracias por este y quedamos en espera de mas reportes.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp , 

La Trance siempre ha sido una muy buena cleta y referencia de Giant , obviamente no tiene la prosapia de otras marcas pero ni falta le hace .

La que te compraste se ve y luce bien en el papel , espero que la uses bastante y le metas un buen de kilómetros y nos des una segunda parte de tus comentarios .

Por el precio para mi esta bien equipada y la consideraría arriba de la media en componentes .

Respecto al funcionamiento de la horquilla y amortiguador posiblemente con el uso te den mejor desempeño , ten en cuenta que ambos son serie Evolution que son la gama mas económica de Fox y debe existir una diferencia con la serie Factory que es la tope de gama .

Desde mi punto de vista de momento yo solo le cambiaría el cassette ( el que trae de serie es muy pesado , casi medio kilo )y la cadena ( una Shimano para la mejor combinación con el crank y el cambio ) y a lo mejor a mediano plazo bujes y rines .

El aspecto visual de la bici esta del uno y ese crank SLX 2x10 esta de pocas luces .

Felicidades !

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp ,
> 
> La Trance siempre ha sido una muy buena cleta y referencia de Giant , obviamente no tiene la prosapia de otras marcas pero ni falta le hace .
> Felicidades !
> ...


TLB y Doc, mil gracias.

En efecto, elegi este modelo por relacion calidad-precio.

Hay componentes de la Nicolai que voy a pasar a la Giant, como el cassette de 32, los mandos XT, los frenos Magura y el amortiguador X-Fusion. En un futuro, voy a enrayar mis Hadleys con rines de 27.5 y pasar a 142x12... pero eso ya sera mas adelante.

Ahorita hay que meterle kms para aflojar la tijera y hacer algunas pruebas con el aceites para ver si mejora. En un post aqui en MTBR vi las tripas del cartucho CTD Evo y son decepcionantes. En marcha se siente aspera la tijera, pero como dije, le faltan kms y mas tuning. Aunque en un futuro igual pienso pasarme a una Pike, Marzocchi 350 o una Manitou Mattoc. Ya veremos, primero hay que meterle mas kms.

Esta es mi segunda cadena KMC con Shimano drivetrains Shimano 2X10 (el que traigo en la Nico) y la neta es que no ha fallado la cadena y supongo que la Shimano va un poco mas fino, pero en lodo, polvo y condiciones bastante jodidas, la cadena KMC ha ido bien. Cuando le toque reemplazo vere si voy por la Shimano correspondiente.

Y si... esta bici da el gatazo. De lejos parece una Advanced de carbono, jajaja. Tenian la Trance 27.5 1 en la tienda, pero la diferencia en precio era mucha para los componentes (la tijera era una Talas pero igual, Evo) y los colores (con todo respeto) parecian de bici para Dama. Para verme femenino, ya tengo mi bici de ruta (blanco con rojo cereza), jajaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hay componentes de la Nicolai que voy a pasar a la Giant, como el cassette de 32, los mandos XT, los frenos Magura y el amortiguador X-Fusion. En un futuro, voy a enrayar mis Hadleys con rines de 27.5 y pasar a 142x12... pero eso ya sera mas adelante.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> TLB y Doc, mil gracias.
> 
> Esta es mi segunda cadena KMC con Shimano drivetrains Shimano 2X10 (el que traigo en la Nico) y la neta es que no ha fallado la cadena y supongo que la Shimano va un poco mas fino, pero en lodo, polvo y condiciones bastante jodidas, la cadena KMC ha ido bien. Cuando le toque reemplazo vere si voy por la Shimano correspondiente.


No cambies la KMC, aunque si es la X9 si vale la pena cambiar a X10SL igual en KMC.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> No cambies la KMC, aunque si es la X9 si vale la pena cambiar a X10SL igual en KMC.


Traigo la X10, no recuerdo si es la SL.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Traigo la X10, no recuerdo si es la SL.


La diferencia entre la X10 SL y la X10 93 son las ranuras laterales en los eslabones, como 30 gr menos y el doble de precio. En cuanto a funcionamiento, las dos igual ó mejor que Shimano.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Lo importante es que ya tienes una bici 27.5 que seguramente va a sustituir a las 26 .

Saludos 
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Felicidades se ve muy bien el color ***** es perfecto, ahora la pregunta principal es:ruedas mejor con esta bici, subes mas rapido, bajas mejor, saltas tienes mas confianza en general, o simplemente te diviertes mas que es lo unico que importa, E leido que esta bici anda muy bien a ver si nos das mas informacion en un futuro, por ultimo un amigo se acaba de comprar una pivot 27.5 la verdad no se el modelo exacto y e rodado con el la cosa es que comenta que no siente ninguna diferencia a su stumpjumper 26 solo en los componentes nuevos que trabajan mejor, yo la vi y es muy poca la diferencia de tamaño de las rodadas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> ................por ultimo un amigo se acaba de comprar una pivot 27.5 la verdad no se el modelo exacto y e rodado con el la cosa es que comenta que no siente ninguna diferencia a su stumpjumper 26 solo en los componentes nuevos que trabajan mejor, yo la vi y es muy poca la diferencia de tamaño de las rodadas.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estoy de acuerdo con la percepción de tu amigo , me sucede lo mismo , realmente no siento gran diferencia entre una buena bici 27.5 y una buena bici 26 , es lo mismo o "casi" por lo menos en lo que ami respecta.

Ahora bien , las percepciones y sensaciones de una bici son muy personales de tal forma que la misma bici puede ser grandiosa para unos, regular para otras y hasta mala para otros , el asunto es muy subjetivo y en la subjetividad todos tienen la razón .
Muchos comentarios entre las diferencias de una 26 y una 27.5 me recuerdan a lo que sucedía en años anteriores en las comparativas entre dos , tres o mas modelos de bicis de ruedas 26 del mismo nivel , las diferencias eran mínimas y en ocasiones escasamente perceptibles, si acaso solo lo sentían los mas " exquisitos probadores " de bicis .

Algunas otras diferencias entre las 26 y las 27.5 me recuerdan también a las diferencias entre dos 26 de diferente nivel o sistema de suspensión , en bicis de similar tamaño de ruedas siempre existirán diferencias ya sean grandes o pequeñas derivadas de varios factores que influyen para que una bici sea o se sienta mejor o peor , sistema de suspensión, equipamiento , geometría , material del cuadro, peso, etc. etc.

En donde si se siente que la diferencia está presente es entre una 26 y una 29'er , ahí si ni hablar hay diferencias que hasta el mas despistado ciclista va a notar y a sentir.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con la percepción de tu amigo , me sucede lo mismo , realmente no siento gran diferencia entre una buena bici 27.5 y una buena bici 26 , es lo mismo o "casi" por lo menos en lo que ami respecta.
> 
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo la 29 se siente totalmente diferente a una 26, aunque ahora la 26 va desaparecer por completo y va a ser 27.5 la que tome su lugar quedando 27.5 y 29 creo que esta bien y las marcas de bicis van a volver a reactivar mas ventas porque todos quieren cambiar a las nuevas rodadas pensando que van a mejorar como ruedan,el asunto ahora es el mercado de las 26 que esta por los suelos si alguien (como en mi caso) quiere vender una de sus bicis 26 para comprar una nueva 29, no te dan nada por ella creo que mejor idea es quedarselas,hace poco estuve en valle de bravo y en una tienda muy popular de bicis me comentaron que nadie quiere una 26 ni de chiste, estaban todas al 50% de descuento y todos querian una 29, y clientes dejaban sus 26 de muy buena gama a cuenta por 15 pesos, estoy hablando de bicis 26 de carbon con buenos componentes con 2 a 3 años maximos, a mi por una enduro de carbon 2011 si queria comprar una 29 de aprox 45 pesos me la tomaban en 18 pesos, ridiculo sabiendo que son buenas bicis.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Estoy de acuerdo la 29 se siente totalmente diferente a una 26, aunque ahora la 26 va desaparecer por completo y va a ser 27.5 la que tome su lugar quedando 27.5 y 29 creo que esta bien y las marcas de bicis van a volver a reactivar mas ventas porque todos quieren cambiar a las nuevas rodadas pensando que van a mejorar como ruedan,el asunto ahora es el mercado de las 26 que esta por los suelos si alguien (como en mi caso) quiere vender una de sus bicis 26 para comprar una nueva 29, no te dan nada por ella creo que mejor idea es quedarselas,hace poco estuve en valle de bravo y en una tienda muy popular de bicis me comentaron que nadie quiere una 26 ni de chiste, estaban todas al 50% de descuento y todos querian una 29, y clientes dejaban sus 26 de muy buena gama a cuenta por 15 pesos, estoy hablando de bicis 26 de carbon con buenos componentes con 2 a 3 años maximos, a mi por una enduro de carbon 2011 si queria comprar una 29 de aprox 45 pesos me la tomaban en 18 pesos, ridiculo sabiendo que son buenas bicis.


Bruno... una de las motivaciones de comprar esta bici (y en esta medida de rueda) fue precisamente eso. Que el mercado de 26 se esta volviendo mas y mas chico.

Mantener mi Nicolai a nivel top, va a ser muy dificil en uno o dos años. Con el tubo de direccion de 1 1/8", ruedas de 26 y eje trasero de 135, me va a dejar opciones muy limitadas cuando quiera reemplazar la tijera o ruedas, que son el corazon de una MTB.

Peor aun, si la quiero vender, me van a dar cacachuates y el valor quasi-artesanal de manufactura va a valer chorizo porque no esta an linea con lo que los clientes buscan hoy en dia.

Por eso me dije "no mas" y me compre una bici de media gama, que no me va a doler reemplazar o no poder upgradear en 3-4 años. Me duele mucho no poder vender o no poder mantener a nivel alto mi Nicolai. Es un bicicleton... pero ya llego al limite de desarrollo y venderla no me va a redituar. Ya cometi ese error con mi Titus.

En lo personal, despues de probar la 27.5 me quedo con la impresion de "y esto era todo el ruido?". En realidad la 27.5 no es ni mejor ni peor que la 26, solo diferente.

Lo que si, probando las ligeras diferencias entre la 27.5 y la 26, me doy cuenta que extrapolando esas diferencias a las 29, no me iba a acomodar con una 29 definitivamente. Necesitaria mucha mas gimnasia y torque a la rueda para acelerar para mi gusto.

Para ponerlo en perspectiva, la diferencia en diamtero entre la 26 y la 27.5 es en realidad 1", 12mm de altura del piso al eje. Que en realidad es muy poco. Luego subo fotos comparando mi 26 con mi 27.5.

Con la Giant estoy muy contento. Creo que si hubiera sido de 26, estaria igual de contento porque estoy contento con la bici como paquete, no exactamente por la rueda de 27.5.

Hace lo que queria, no tuve que entregarles a mi primogenito y tiene bastante de donde hacer upgrades. El cuadro es el mismo que la tope de gama en aluminio y el mismo que la SX que es un poco mas bruta si de pronto regreso al centro de Mexico.

Como nota aparte... Despues de usar eje de 20mm adelante, el eje de 15mm de la Fox parece de juguete.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

El cuadro es el mismo que la tope de gama en aluminio y el mismo que la SX que es un poco mas bruta si de pronto regreso al centro de Mexico.

*Mi estimado Warp , regresar al México lindo y querido ese si sería un paso atrás :nono::nono: ja ja ja *

Como nota aparte... Despues de usar eje de 20mm adelante, el eje de 15mm de la Fox parece de juguete.

*Imagínate nada mas que regresáramos a las punteras abiertas y los bloqueitos de antaño ja ja ja *:madman:

*saludos
the last biker*


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado René,

Fíjate que hace unos cuatro meses estuve muy interesado en comprar otra bicicleta. La decisión más difícil fue decidir entre el tamaño del rodado. Pensé al igual que tú en una 27.5. Sin embargo, después de analizar la situación con más detalle, de leer muchas horas los "reviews" y comparativas de internet, tomé la decisión de comprar mejor una 29.
Para ello, recurrí nuevamente a mi "dealer" preferido, que no es otro que mi estimado "Last Biker", con quien discutí sobre las dos opciones que había: Ibis Ripley y Pivot Mach 429.
Para no hacer la historia más larga, aquí van las fotos de la decisión final:

Ibis Ripley - Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery

-Cuadro: Ibis Ripley Talla M.
-Horquilla: Fox CTD 34 140 mm (kashima coated).
-Ruedas: Mavic Crossmax SLR 29.
-Frenos: Magura MT8.
-Grupo: SRAM X0 2013 (3x10). Ya no estoy joven para usar una 2x10 o peor aún una de 1x11.
-Manubrio, poste, puños, potencia: Cranck brothers cobalt 11.
-Headset: Chris King.
-Asiento: Selle Adamo Breakaway. Para custodiar apropiadamente las joyas de la corona.

Finalmente, y el punto más importante de mi "post", es que definitivamente es la mejor bicicleta de montaña que he rodado. No sientes que estés en una 29 pero rueda muchísimo más rápido que la 26. Es quizás la mejor bicicleta para trepar que he tenido, ni te acuerdas que vas sobre una 29. Es soberbia para planear, su inercia es inalcanzable para una 26. Para bajar no es probablemente la mejor pero es muy consistente. Definitivamente no regresaría a rodar una 26 y con tus comentarios veo que acerté en no elegir una 27.5.

Te envío un cordial saludo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Definitivamente no regresaría a rodar una 26 y con tus comentarios veo que acerté en no elegir una 27.5.
> 
> Te envío un cordial saludo.


Aca por donde ando, muchos (quizas la mayoria?) andan en 29's y siendo tan plano, es facil ver por que. Las 29 deben llanear de manera impresionante.

Yo siento que una 29, a mi, me costaria meterla en curvas cerradas, que aca algunas de las pistas son cortas y reviradas para aprovechar mas el area disponible (suena un poco tonto siendo Australia tan grande, pero es asi. El uso de suelo es mas regulado) y no tengo tanta fuerza como otros (menos a mi edad, jajaja) y retomar aceleracion me costaria mas trabajo.

Por eso decidi quedarme con una 26/27.5. Y si, si lo que querias era algo que no rodara como una 26, definitivamente la 29 es lo que necesitabas.

Felicidades, tienes un bicicleton (y buen gusto para armar cletas!)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Vizcaíno y Warp ,

No se quejen de la edad, a sus 30 años estarían ya medio veteranos para la gimnasia olímpica y la natación competitiva pero para el mountain bike todavía no ja ja ja .

Todavía les queda cuerda y muchos años antes de que lleguen a los cuarenta , ya cuando tengan 40 añotes entonces si ni hablar de usar el 1x11 ja ja ja 

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Todavía les queda cuerda y muchos años antes de que lleguen a los cuarenta , ya cuando tengan 40 añotes entonces si ni hablar de usar el 1x11 ja ja ja
> 
> saludos.
> the last biker


Negativo... A mi me queda menos de 1 año para los 40. Ayer subi una pendientota de 300m y 6% de inclinacion en 50-28 @ 100rpm y 20kmh.

Asi que el 1X11 queda descartado. Aun asi, me niego a usar un piñon mas grande que 32t, jajaja!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp;
Asi que el 1X11 queda descartado. Aun asi said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja , pues yo si estoy usando un 1 x 11 nada mas que en la multi llevo un plato de 22t ja ja ja ja ja ja .
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

En lo personal, me llama mucho la atención el 1 x 11  simplemente con un plato pequeño adelante (28 o a lo max 30??)... pero no hay lana.

En cuanto a cambiar por los estándares, yo creo que cada vez va a ser mas difícil ir comprando las bicis por partes. Se va a convertir mas el mercado en busca un cuadro que te guste y compra las partes que funcionen con esos estándares....

Me podría quejar de lo mismo, que mi bici usa los estándares de 2008... el único riesgo es que si se rompe el condenado, es comprar una bici, no únicamente otro cuadro... en fín... saludos a todos..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=rzozaya1969;
En cuanto a cambiar por los estándares, yo creo que cada vez va a ser mas difícil ir comprando las bicis por partes. Se va a convertir mas el mercado en busca un cuadro que te guste y compra las partes que funcionen con esos estándares....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

?????


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Orale, excelente review Warp. Seguire apegado a mis rodados 26 por lo pronto. Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Me podría quejar de lo mismo, que mi bici usa los estándares de 2008... el único riesgo es que si se rompe el condenado, es comprar una bici, no únicamente otro cuadro... en fín... saludos a todos..


Precisamente por eso compre otra bici... Si compraba otro cuadro, eran otras ruedas, otra tijera, etc... al momento de hacer la cuenta, se me salia del presupuesto y me quedaba sin bicla por un rato porque tenia que vender la Nico para financiarme.

Asi que le dije adios al glamour y me hice de la Giant que me salio por lo que sale un cuadro de nivel mas alto. Ya despues la mejorare con calma y puedo conservar mi Nico.

Cada quien su gusto. Yo se que la Giant no esta al nivel de otras ofertas como la Mojo, Bronson Carbon, Nicolai, Knolly, Canfield, etc. Para lo que yo ruedo y como ruedo, pagar el premium por una bici mejor en este momento es un despercidio de dinero (y de bici).

Ya tuve una high-end y he estado de los dos lados, asi que ya se a que le tiro. Si, si voy a extrañar ese "yo no se que" que tienen los mejores cuadros del mundo, pero tampoco es que voy a dejar de disfrutar de andar en bici y la Trance se defiende muy bien.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Que tal, 

Acabo de comprar una Kona Process 153. He leido muy buenos reviews y la verdad es que mucha gente nota que no hay mucha diferencia entre una 26 y 650b. No se si me haya equivocado o no, pero al parecer la geometria de las nuevas 650b estan muy actualizadas y ya estan siendo desarrolladas "from scratch" y no solo adaptan rines 27.5 en un cuadro de 26. Todo indica que las nuevas 650b presentan mas "flickability" que las primeras generaciones de estas. Ademas de eso, creo que por el precio trae buenos componentes. No los mejores pero si muy buenos.

Aun no la tengo pero ya esta pagada y ordenada. Ya les hare saber como la siento.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ildottore46 said:


> Que tal,
> 
> Acabo de comprar una Kona Process 153. He leido muy buenos reviews y la verdad es que mucha gente nota que no hay mucha diferencia entre una 26 y 650b. No se si me haya equivocado o no, pero al parecer la geometria de las nuevas 650b estan muy actualizadas y ya estan siendo desarrolladas "from scratch" y no solo adaptan rines 27.5 en un cuadro de 26. Todo indica que las nuevas 650b presentan mas "flickability" que las primeras generaciones de estas. Ademas de eso, creo que por el precio trae buenos componentes. No los mejores pero si muy buenos.
> 
> ...


Esa es una cletota. Es otra de las que estaba en mi lista, pero se me salia un poco de precio y tengo un espacio en mi corazoncito con Giant.

Yo me estoy acostumbrando mas a la 650B...

Ya le estoy tomando el hilo a que las ruedas van a tocar el obstaculo un poco antes que con una 26 (o cualquier otra bici con geometria diferente). Parece una tonteria, me tomo un par de rodadas adaptarme a eso.

Voy en mi tercera salida con la Giant y haciendo un analisis mas pseudocientifico, estoy haciendo tiempos comparables a los de la 26 en las pistas que normalmente recorro.

En mi ultima salida, hice un segundo y tercer segmento rapido (segun Strava). Nada mal, considerando que estoy fuera de forma y es temporada humeda que es cuando hace mas calor y el terreno es muy variable.

Si llega la temporada seca y no mejoro, seguro que la culpa es de la 650B, jajajajaja!


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aclaro: Compre la Process 153 normalita. La DL es para aquellos mas afortunados. 

Al menos son buenas noticias que ya te este gustando mas la 27.5. La verdad es que me decidi por la 27.5 porque hoy en dia en modelos 2014 son muy pocas las marcas que ofrecen 26, inclusive algunas marcas solo ofrecen 26 en DH y FR. No se si sea estrategia de las compañias para ofrecer algo nuevo y "mejor" para poder cobrar cantidades exhorbitantes o no, pero bueno el caso es que tanto los reviews de revistas y los comunes y corrientes como yo, dicen que es una chulada.

Habra que ver si esta tendencia de 650 perdura o solamente fue un "hype". Yo creo que hay mucha gente que tiene prejuicio sobre las 650, y en realidad no son tan malas como dicen. En fin, ya teniendola hare mis comentarios. 

Por lo pronto estoy buscando upgrades para la rila, y para tambien bajarle el peso que si esta pesadita! Estoy viendo hubs Hope, llantas Schwalbe, y un manubrio de carbon. Con eso le bajo casi 1kg.

Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ildottore46 said:


> Habra que ver si esta tendencia de 650 perdura o solamente fue un "hype". Yo creo que hay mucha gente que tiene prejuicio sobre las 650, y en realidad no son tan malas como dicen. En fin, ya teniendola hare mis comentarios.
> Saludos!


Malas no son. Mejores que las 26? No se, depende del terreno. La diferencia entre 27.5 y 26 es muy poca en mi opinion.

Pero como dices, muchas marcas estan desfasando las 26.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hace tiempo me prestaron por 4 dias una Niner RIP9. Supuestamente es all mountain pero es mas como una trail bike. Creo que tenia una horquilla de 140 con specs muy XC (llantas angostas, manubrio angosto, stem largo, etc) La verdad al principio no me gusto. las ruedas 29 se sentian muy raras, y como dices todo parecia llegarte mas rapido, pero para el 2do dia era muy divertida. Muy estable en bajadas rapidas. En partes tecnicas no era lo mas eficiente pero se defendia. Es por eso que le tengo fe a las 27.5!!

Al final del dia el objetivo es divertirse. Creo que la gente se la pasa hable y hable y se pone muy tecnico sobre las rilas y sus componentes que se les olvida lo mas importante. Por mucho tiempo anduve en una hardtail y me diverti bastante.

por cierto las fotos de la giant al principio en ***** es tu rila? Se ve muy buena!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ildottore46 said:


> Al final del dia el objetivo es divertirse. Creo que la gente se la pasa hable y hable y se pone muy tecnico sobre las rilas y sus componentes que se les olvida lo mas importante.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Despues de como 6 rodadas con el bicho, ya le voy agarrando mas el hilo.
Ya empezamos con la canibalizacion de la bici vieja y ya dono el cassette, cambios y frenos.

Me llegaron las ruedas de CRC, que tuve que mandar al taller a tensar despues de montar las llantas, porque se aflojaron los rayos.

Monte un par mas decente de llantas, mas adecuadas para nuestro terreno duro.

Ya no se si es el efecto placebo, pero en subidas tecnicas, la bicha sube que da miedo y es la diferencia mas grande que he visto aunque tambien puede ser la geometria (no creo) o el sistema de suspension (probable).

Baja bien, rueda bien. Pero honestamente, si ha hecho mas diferencia el juego de ruedas mas ligero (unos nada despreciables 200gr, solo ruedas, menos unos 100grs menos del cassette XT de 32) que el tamaño de la rueda... creo.

Esta cleta con una tijera de 160 bajaria mejor aun. Ya veo porque la SX recibe meores comentarios. Tiene una tijera mas larga y ruedas mas ligeras.

No le veo mucho sentido ni futuro (en mi bici) al guiacadena que un par de veces ha hecho que se salga la cadena dando contrapedal y tampoco protege el plato... aunque la Trance es un poco mas alta de eje de centro que la Nico y hay menos riesgo de darle a un plato de 38 y de paso recorto la cadena un par de eslabones... si alguien usa un 1x10 o 1x11, tiene mucho menos sentido.

Tampoco le veo caso al clutch del desviador trasero. Creo que voy a pasar mi cambio XT y quitar el SLX con el clutch ese que ni uso.

En fin, muy contento hasta ahora.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

¿Que ruedas fueron? ¡200 gr en ruedas es bastante!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> ¿Que ruedas fueron? ¡200 gr en ruedas es bastante!


Doc, el chiste fue que reemplace las ruedas originales OEM (Giant S-XC2 de ~2kg) por un juego de Hope Hoops con Arch EX.

La delantera no ahorra mucho, apenas unos 55grs.El verdadero ahorro esta en la trasera, donde el nucleo de acero contra el de aluminio debe hacer diferencia, porque por la diferencia en la rueda delantera, los aros y mazas deben de andar mas o menos en un peso similar.

Los Hope Hoops vinieron en 1,821grs, con el rim tape de Hope (no tubeless, solo cinta de algodon, creo) y sin valvulas.

De cassette pase del Deore HG-62 (~450grs) de 36t contra el XT M771 de 32t (~290grs). Haciendo cuentas, ahorre un poco mas de peso, como 160grs.

Aun asi, 360grs en ruedas, no esta mal. Bajar de ahi, ya sale bastante mas caro.

Esa es otra desventaja de los 650B, que ruedas y llantas son mas pesados que las 26. Camaras, se puede usar de 26 y ahorrarse unos gramillos, asi que ahi no hay diferencia.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Excelente foto!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> D
> Los Hope Hoops vinieron en 1,821grs, con el rim tape de Hope (no tubeless, solo cinta de algodon, creo) y sin valvulas.
> Camaras, se puede usar de 26 y ahorrarse unos gramillos, asi que ahi no hay diferencia.


 O de plano no usar cámaras, ¡¡¡¡tubeless!!! la corbata de algodón pesa más que una de Stan's, el sellador son como 90 gr, la cámara más ligera anda por ese peso (las normales 160 gr) pero no dan mayor protección contra pinchazos.
Bueno, eso pienso yo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> O de plano no usar cámaras, ¡¡¡¡tubeless!!! la corbata de algodón pesa más que una de Stan's, el sellador son como 90 gr, la cámara más ligera anda por ese peso (las normales 160 gr) pero no dan mayor protección contra pinchazos.
> Bueno, eso pienso yo.


Es el siguiente paso. De todas formas los rines son para convertir a tubeless y basicamente es mas dificil conseguir llantas normales que TLR o UST con mi tendero.

No se cuanto pese la cinta que usa Hope. Es una cinta verde muy delgada que parece de alguna tela. No es la cinta gruesa de algodon de Velox (esa si pesa mucho).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sin pensar las TLR, no tiene caso el sobrepeso de la UST, si de todos modos vas a usar líquido sellador, ni modo, siempre sale a relucir mi obsesión por el peso!


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Excelente baika, yo tambien he estado investigando un poco sobre como bajarle el peso. Dentro de lo que mas destaco fueron los Hubs, llantas, y cassette. Los rines tambien pero pueden ser caros.

Alguien ha experimentado con los hubs Hope Pro Evo? Cada uno le bajaria como 100-150 gramos a los deore que vienen de fabrica...

Como dice Warp, 100-200 gramos no sera la gran cosa, pero en las ruedas si pesa!

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ildottore46 said:


> Excelente baika, yo tambien he estado investigando un poco sobre como bajarle el peso. Dentro de lo que mas destaco fueron los Hubs, llantas, y cassette. Los rines tambien pero pueden ser caros.
> 
> Alguien ha experimentado con los hubs Hope Pro Evo? Cada uno le bajaria como 100-150 gramos a los deore que vienen de fabrica...
> 
> ...


En los rines si hace diferencia, en las masas no tanto....


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Cuando uno quiere bajar 100,200 o 300 grs a su bici para subir mejor generalmente es que no anda muy bien de condicion fisica, mejor a rodar mas y ahorrar esa lana.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Despues de como 6 rodadas con el bicho, ya le voy agarrando mas el hilo.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Es que eso de salir a rodar un Miércoles por la Tarde al Zapo es todo un lujo que solo unos pocos pueden hacer. jeje.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ildottore46 said:


> Excelente baika, yo tambien he estado investigando un poco sobre como bajarle el peso. Dentro de lo que mas destaco fueron los Hubs, llantas, y cassette. Los rines tambien pero pueden ser caros.
> 
> Alguien ha experimentado con los hubs Hope Pro Evo? Cada uno le bajaria como 100-150 gramos a los deore que vienen de fabrica...
> 
> ...


Yo no tengo mas que una rodada con los Pro EVO, pero use por mucho tiempo los Hope Bulb y son una garantia. Una de las mejores relaciones calidad/precio del mercado.

Como ya apuntaron, los rines hacen la diferencia. Las mazas no tanto.
Eso si, si vas a gastar en ruedas compra unas mazas que puedas usar con otros rines, porque es mas probable echarse un rin, que una maza.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

albxor said:


> Es que eso de salir a rodar un Miércoles por la Tarde al Zapo es todo un lujo que solo unos pocos pueden hacer. jeje.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y el jueves en la mañana también .....

saludos
the last biker


----------

